# biotexcom kiev ED first appointment



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi All,


I am going over for my first meeting with Biotexcom for ED on Monday. (I have also posted in the eastern europe section)
Pretty scared as communication is bad. I don't know what to expect, what tests, which doctor or even if I will be charged for this (and how much) if I decide not to go ahead with them.


Can someone who has been please give me some advise and reassurance, going alone over, partner will follow on a diff date so it's quite scary...


Part of me just wants to quit. I think I'm mad to consider this when my youngest is now 8, but then something keeps driving me on....


xxx


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Estella,


I went to biotexcom
I travelled alone to Ukraine.
The driver picked me up outside the airport, he was not inside. He was unfriendly and did not help with my suitcase.
I ended up sharing it with a man who was on his way to see his wife.
The hotel was about an hours drive from the airport. (I thought it was closer).
My room had no phone so i could not call reception.
The is one central place where everyone eats.  The food is okay. Buffet type.


The clinic is about 40 minutes from the hotel.
WHen i got to the clinic it was  a zoo. WOmen and men waiting in corridors. It was awful.


I was not told this, but when i got there i had to have blood tests and a smear test also a scan. The conditions were not sanitary and i came home with an infection.


The female doctor was cold and the interpreter told me that the doctor would not give me the 5 attempts for 9500 euros deal because of my age.  Actually she used the excuse that my uterus was not in great shape!!  By the way i had it checked out when i got home and it was perfectly fine!!!


All in all it was not a great experience.  I am sorry to tell you this.  I did post on eastern europe thread about them.


I hope it all works out for you i truly do.


All the best.


Morganna xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I keep my fingers crossed for a positive outcome


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Morgana, I don't know the reason why you are so negative about Biotex. When have you been there actually?
I've been there four times and it is very busy indeed but it is clean. I'm a theatre nurse practitioner and I can tell you that they work on the same standard than European clinics. 
If you walk into the clinic you even have to wear plastic over shoes that the dirt from the street doesn't come into the clinic. In British hospitals everyone can walk with street shoes right to the theatre door and talk to a surgeon who's performing a surgery. Have you been to the theatre at Biotexcom? I guess you didn't.
It doesn't look as posh as a clinic in Harley Street and people are not polite and friendly as British people but the Ukraine has a communist past and the majority lives in poverty.
The restaurant offers a la carte at lunchtime and an evening buffet.
I've met two over 60 year olds there who got offered the €9900 package with money back guarantee including me and I had Asherman Syndrom. I don't know the reason why they didn't offer it to you.
I'm really sorry that you had such a negative experience though but I met so many women there and I'm still in contact with them who didn't experience that.


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks both Morganna and especially BesidetheSea for your feedback and personal messages. I will let you all know how I get on. Anybody else swing dramatically between being 100 % they are going ahead with this then crippled with worry etc. Anyway stage 1 gonna check this place out!!! I have selected the donor already - they gave me access to the db and I am happy with her. Xx


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

I went there almost to the week..............a year ago.
and it WAS dirty, and unsanitary. A ZOO.


Women were in and out having their smears, and it was dirty.
I came back with an infection.


The female doctor was a 'cold woman'. I tried to type the B word but site would not let me  


Hopefully they have 'cleaned' up thier act!!


And good luck to all that go there!


Hope they have a better experience than I did.


Go for it Estella. I am wishing you all the very best.  Have PM'd you. 


Morganna .


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

estella - good luck with them


----------

